# 751 bobcat - how big can i go



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 751 bobcat - 46 HP
I use it for driveways in condo's with a 72 inch bucket which works good for back dragging drives but terrible for pushing into a pile on the street - I hate making 2 more passes for every one from tail off. 
Do blades back-drag as well as buckets? I am thinking a blizzard would be great but is it to heavy? 
Thanks Mike


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I havn't run the blizzard plow on a bobcat, but i would think it would be a bit too heavy. My 753 has a rated operationg capacity of 1300lbs and the 810 weighs 950lbs. I would think your machine has similar specs. You'd be getting close to maxing out the capacity of the machine. I run a 7.5' fisher ob my 753 and the thing is unstoppable. It'll go through 12" like it's not even there. I would be hesetant of running a blizard on a 7 series machine because of their imense carring capacities when in the scoop mode and the 7 series bobcats just dont weigh that much, you could run into some traction problems.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Go to Blizzard's website and they have an 810ss mounted on a 763 and it looks like it moves the snow okay. They are coming out with new plows too. An 8611LP for 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks, so the new ones must be lighter. Something to check out.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks guys
Plowking do you angle the blade or is it just mounted straight? If you put wings on it do you think it could push a good pile?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We use a meyer 7'6" with wings on our Bobcat 773. It does pretty good, but with ice underneath you'll have traction issues. In a wet heavy snow it sometimes runs out of steam on a long push. We have learned to run it on lots without long pushes. Simple fix. Ice under the snow, trucks have the same traction issues, but not as bad because once moving you have more groundspeed and momentum as a friend. We can push straight or angled. Not sure if I understand your question about straight or angled.? Before the 773 we had a 743 which is the same thing you have basically. It did not do as well as the 773.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Did you make the wings yourself and are they manual or hydraulic?
Thanks Mike


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

i would get a bigger bobcat like a s-160 plenty of power and pushing power


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Kirby ent;222744 said:


> I have a 751 bobcat - 46 HP
> I use it for driveways in condo's with a 72 inch bucket which works good for back dragging drives but terrible for pushing into a pile on the street - I hate making 2 more passes for every one from tail off.
> Do blades back-drag as well as buckets? I am thinking a blizzard would be great but is it to heavy?
> Thanks Mike


I back drag with my blade but its got a rubber cuting edge so it just flops that way when your backing up and like squeegees the ground dry almost.


----------

